# استفسارات حول هندسة الميكاترونيكس (طالب بإعدادى)



## Omar Kassem (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا طالب بإعدادى ومحتار ادخل قسم ميكاترونيكس لان سمعت ان خريجيه لا بيحصلوا ميكانيكا ولا كهربا فهل هذا صحيح وما هى مجالات عمل هذا القسم


----------



## osama020 (22 يناير 2012)

انا لست مهندس ميكاترونكس ولكنى انصحك ان تدخله ولكن شوف ميولك هو فعلا مش بيحصل لا مهندس ميكانيكا ولا كهربا بس بياخد كل العلوم اللى بياخدوها الاتنين وهو قسم مثير جدا وممتع للغايه والدراسه فيه جميله جدا جدا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (23 يناير 2012)

يا أخي 

الرزق بيد الله و بالنسبة للعلم فهذا يعود على الشخص نفسه

إنته مما أنت فيه و بعدها سترى قدرك أين يرحل بك


----------



## Omar Kassem (25 يناير 2012)

الف شكراً لكم يا باشمهندسين ع هذة النصائح


----------

